# Post pictures of your pussy!



## Xitheon (Jan 13, 2021)

This is Blue (his full name is Blueshift "What-Cat" Gunmetal-Grey.) His nickname is Bunny rabbit and he gives kisses.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 13, 2021)

I miss my cat


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 13, 2021)

Damn click bait thread titles!
(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 13, 2021)

A loaf of Blue.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 13, 2021)

My cat!





She do a fang blep!


----------



## Punji (Jan 14, 2021)

Probably 75% of the photos on my phone are of my cats. Here's a few of my favourites.


----------



## gothfur_uwu (Jan 14, 2021)

baited


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 14, 2021)

gothfur_uwu said:


> baited


----------



## aomagrat (Jan 14, 2021)

Casper the formerly feral tomcat is having a staring contest with Nando the retired racing greyhound.  

Theirs is a strange story.  Casper just showed up one day while I was walking Nando.  He showed no fear of Nando, and Nando, who usually acted aggressively towards cats was unusually calm as they walked side by side. While Casper showed no fear of Nando, he would hiss at me and run off if I got to close.

Casper joined us on our walks for a couple of months, eventually becoming acclimated to me, allowing me to pet him.  When he started following us home and trying to come in the house with Nando I knew it was time.  He was named Casper, vaccinated, neutered and welcomed into our family.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 14, 2021)

gothfur_uwu said:


> baited


----------



## Tendo64 (Jan 15, 2021)

soph


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Jan 15, 2021)

bro wtf no sex pigtures???????? im reporting this thread for clickbait


----------



## Telnac (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## aomagrat (Jan 16, 2021)

Telnac said:


> View attachment 99188


A cat in its natural habitat.


----------

